# Help!!



## nana (Oct 5, 2009)

I wasn't sure where to go to find out what this thing is.. but hopefully I can find an answer here.. there's nothing on it as in letterings or a brand.. there are a couple numbers and I tried googling it but nothing came up. 

http://s3.photobucket.com/albums/y56/InevitableScars/?action=view&current=FxCam_1254779487253.jpg


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Is it yours and where did you get it?


----------



## nana (Oct 5, 2009)

yes, it's mine. got it from circuit city when they were going out of business.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I'll guess it's a light engine of some sort.


----------



## nana (Oct 5, 2009)

i looked up pictures of a light engine and it looks like that's what it's very similar to.. thank you! i have no need for it, i have two.. they are different. are there any places i can take them to to either sell them or for them to let me know what part it is so i'm able to sell them online?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Definitely a light engine, but i don't recognize which one.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> are there any places i can take them to to either sell them or for them to let me know what part it is


An electronic repair shop may be able to identify what they are from. Whether or not they are functional is another matter.


----------



## nana (Oct 5, 2009)

i'm pretty sure they are. they are both brand new.. were still in the blue plastic wrapper thing and wasn't ever opened.. but thank you for helping, i really appreciate it.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

If they are brand new then they are worth money. You'll have to find out what they belong to.


----------



## nana (Oct 5, 2009)

i found out that one of them is for a sony 60" tv.. i haven't figured out the other one yet, do you know where i'd be able to sell these at?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

eBay. Do some homework and find out what models they will fit.

http://electronics.shop.ebay.ca/A-V...engine&_catref=1&_fln=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m282


----------



## nana (Oct 5, 2009)

I put the part number in and the only thing that came up was this -- 

MAKE: SONY
MODEL: KDS-R60XBR1
P/N: A1168494A

the part numbers match.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Is there a lamp in the light engine?


----------



## nana (Oct 5, 2009)

Yes, this is what that one looks like ...

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y56/InevitableScars/2009-10-07143111.jpg


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Can't tell from your pic if this lamp is included.

https://www.dlplampsource.com/e-sto...311312573970&gclid=CLjl1YP0q50CFSn6agodoyJ1iQ


----------



## nana (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeah, that's in there


----------



## nana (Oct 5, 2009)

actually you know what, i don't think the lamp is in there. i was looking at the wrong one. i didnt realize the lamp would be the square one.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

That light engine and lamp is used in the Sony KDR60XBR1, KDSR50XBR1, and KDSR60XBR.


----------

